# Looking for an long term RP partner~!



## TigerBunnyRae (May 12, 2017)

Hello, I'm Tiger Bunny Rae.
I'm looking to RP with either my tiger bunnies or one of my other hybrid characters.
I do only Skype as of now because of work, my user name is Raeis13.

I'm okay with nsfw and some fetishes (just ask first, because sometimes i don't realize something is a fetish til someone brings it up. LOL). I prefer novel type writing, and either scifi or fantasy works fine with me. I do prefer a story line of some sort, but we can start first and discuss that later. 

Hope to hear from you soon. ^^​


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 13, 2017)

Uhhmmmm Sure! I'll add you on skype.


----------

